# Help! My Bengal/Siamese mix, Lucy, is in heat!



## Wildecat (Aug 19, 2009)

My Bengal/Siamese mix, Lucy, is having her frist heat, and I'm not sure how to handle it! She is about 6-7 months olds. She has beem very vocal and she keeps sticking her rear end in the air. She just goes crazy when we pet her, she loves it. Normally she is not a super friendly cat, now she just loves to be pet. Is there anything I can do to help her be more comfortable? I do not have plans to breed her, but I don't have the money to get her fixed at this time. I do plan to get her fixed a.s.a.p., when I have the money.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Not much you can do. Keep her indoors, of course, and get her spayed ASAP. I'm sure there are low-cost spay-neuter clinics near you -- have you looked around? It's not usually an esp. expensive procedure even at normal prices.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yup, you're stuck with dealing with it...

Here's a thread with links to low cost spay programs:

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=10229


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh are you ever in for some fun. I've shared a house with a cat in heat. It's cute at first then you feel so sorry for them.

Breaders on another forumn actually talk about using a q-tip to ahem satisfy her needs. I left that cat forumn. Not only should it be illegal it sounds dangerous....damage....infections.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The q-tip is actually an option Dave...but not something to be done by amateurs. Sometimes a cat will go into what is basically a non-stop heat....rough on them and on their breeder. I'd rather have a breeder take care of their need than to breed the cat too soon after the previous litter. But it's something a vet should show a very cat savvy person how to do, for all the reasons you describe.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> The q-tip is actually an option Dave...but not something to be done by amateurs. Sometimes a cat will go into what is basically a non-stop heat....rough on them and on their breeder. I'd rather have a breeder take care of their need than to breed the cat too soon after the previous litter. But it's something a vet should show a very cat savvy person how to do, for all the reasons you describe.



Still.....Ewwww


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Dave_ph said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > The q-tip is actually an option Dave...but not something to be done by amateurs. Sometimes a cat will go into what is basically a non-stop heat....rough on them and on their breeder. I'd rather have a breeder take care of their need than to breed the cat too soon after the previous litter. But it's something a vet should show a very cat savvy person how to do, for all the reasons you describe.
> ...


    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Dave_ph said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > The q-tip is actually an option Dave...but not something to be done by amateurs. Sometimes a cat will go into what is basically a non-stop heat....rough on them and on their breeder. I'd rather have a breeder take care of their need than to breed the cat too soon after the previous litter. But it's something a vet should show a very cat savvy person how to do, for all the reasons you describe.
> ...


I concur with that sentiment!


----------



## Wildecat (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, all is well. Lucy has returned to normal. I did NOT use the q-tip option<eww!!> . And I have made Lucy a vet appointment to be spayed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> -Andrea
> Owner of Lucy


You keep thinking that! Dogs have owners, cats have staff. 

It's Lucy's world, you just pay the rent.  

She's adorable, more pictures would be nice.

Do you still have Mongrel?


----------



## Wildecat (Aug 19, 2009)

Lucy is Mongrel. Everytime we called her Mongrel she would turn tail and walk away, she like Lucy much better. She actually comes to me when I call her Lucy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's so funny!  

It was a horrible name for a diva! (Cinderella told me to say that!)


----------



## liserini (Mar 13, 2006)

My kitty is just coming off her first heat, I stroked her quite roughly on her back just before her tail and she really seemed to enjoy that. It's been an amusing experience


----------

